# Specktra Secrets



## Janice (Oct 5, 2008)

Welcome to this weeks "Specktra Secrets" community project. I encourage everyone to read the information below on how to share _your_ makeup secret for next week.







*All you need to do to participate is compose an email, attach your image (in .gif .jpg or .png) format to the email and send it to [email protected]. This is completely anonymous submission method.*


----------

